# NEW Show #239: Dent Schoolhouse, Stiltbeast Studios, Industry News, Lisa Wilcox and..



## Jonathan (Oct 22, 2008)

Holy Hell, crazy downloads this week halloween friends. THanks for keeping RFR in your life.

It is appreciated truly more than you know.


----------

